# RR: 181. Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Rostropovich, Britten	(1961)










2.	Gendron, Françaix	(1964)










3.	Capuçon, Braley	(2012)










4.	Isserlis, Devoyon	(1989)










5.	Maisky, Argerich	(2000)










6.	Van Kampen, Brown	(1989)










7.	Isserlis, Shih	(2016)










8.	Queyras, Tharaud	(2008)










9.	Starker, Sebők	(1963)










10.	Tortelier, Hubeau	(2008)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Rostropovich, Britten	(1961)
2.	Gendron, Françaix	(1964)
3.	Capuçon, Braley	(2012)
4.	Isserlis, Devoyon	(1989)
5.	Maisky, Argerich	(2000)
6.	Van Kampen, Brown	(1989)
7.	Isserlis, Shih	(2016)
8.	Queyras, Tharaud	(2008)
9.	Starker, Sebők	(1963)
10.	Tortelier, Hubeau	(2008)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

